# Bribie Island Herping



## CountryTriton (Mar 12, 2009)

Has anyone been herping on Bribie Island? If so what would I expect to see around here?

Most of the island is national park and being cut off from the mainland (except for the bridge) I wouldn't expect to find many elapids. I know there are plenty of dragons, blue tongues, and monitors (see these all over the place), but cannot find enough info about what to expect here.


----------



## nathancl (Mar 12, 2009)

browns, tigers, carpets, beardies, frillies, blueys green trees brown trees and emus


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Mar 12, 2009)

nathancl said:


> tigers,


 
Wasn't expecting that Nath...have you seen them yourself?


----------



## justbrad (Mar 12, 2009)

All i'v seen there are beardies (millions of them), moniters and RBB's... Cheers, Brad.


----------



## nathancl (Mar 12, 2009)

d.o.r

another strange one is a panoptes......under a brick


----------



## eipper (Mar 15, 2009)

It was a big brick


----------



## wizz (Apr 4, 2009)

eipper said:


> It was a big brick


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## channi (Apr 4, 2009)

eipper said:


> It was a big brick


 Maybe it was a small panoptes?


----------



## eipper (Apr 5, 2009)

4.5 feet ain't so small


----------

